# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Շոփինգը տղամարդու և կնոջ տեսանկյունից

## Նաիրուհի

Հա էլի, ձեզնից մեկը փորձե՞լ է տղամարդու հետ շոփինգի գնալ: Մե տառապանք, որ էլ ասելու չի: 

Եղբորս, տղա ընկերներիս ահագին ուղեկցել եմ իրենց գնումների ժամանակ: Ես առնվազն երկու անգամ արագ եմ իմ ուզածը գտնում:


*Մոդերատորական. թեման առանձնացվել է «Լավ կնոջ ուղեցույցը (1955)» թեմայից։*

----------

Cassiopeia (12.12.2016), LisBeth (12.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (12.12.2016), Արէա (12.12.2016), Մուշու (12.12.2016), Նիկեա (12.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա էլի, ձեզնից մեկը փորձե՞լ է տղամարդու հետ շոփինգի գնալ: Մե տառապանք, որ էլ ասելու չի: 
> 
> Եղբորս, տղա ընկերներիս ահագին ուղեկցել եմ իրենց գնումների ժամանակ: Ես առնվազն երկու անգամ արագ եմ իմ ուզածը գտնում:


Այ, էդ հարցում էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ։ Երևի ուղղակի դու ես բացառություն։ Կանայք հիմնականում իրոք շատ երկար են փնտրում իրենց ուզածը, ես էլ էդ առումով միջին վիճակագրական կին եմ, ցավոք (երևի կհիշես, թե մի անգամ Նոր տարվա նախօրեին ոնց էի մինուս 15 աստիճանի տակ քեզ դաժանորեն հետս քարշ տալիս խանութներով  :LOL: ), իսկ տառապանքի առումով համաձայն եմ, որտև անընդհատ ասում են՝ դե պրծի, գնանք, ու լրիվ հարամ անում, չեն թողնում մարդ նորմալ, հանգիստ իրա ուզածը գտնի  :Angry2: ։ Դա իսկապես տառապանք ա երկու կողմերի համար էլ։ Բայց, օրինակ, ախպերս էլ քո ասած տղաների պես ա  :Jpit: ։ Ամեն դեպքում տղամարդիկ մեծ մասամբ շատ ավելի արագ են ընտրում ու առնում, քան կանայք։

----------

GriFFin (13.12.2016), laro (13.12.2016), Smokie (24.12.2016), Աթեիստ (12.12.2016), Նիկեա (12.12.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Այ, էդ հարցում էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ։ Երևի ուղղակի դու ես բացառություն։ Կանայք հիմնականում իրոք շատ երկար են փնտրում իրենց ուզածը, ես էլ էդ առումով միջին վիճակագրական կին եմ, ցավոք (երևի կհիշես, թե մի անգամ Նոր տարվա նախօրեին ոնց էի մինուս 15 աստիճանի տակ քեզ դաժանորեն հետս քարշ տալիս խանութներով ), իսկ տառապանքի առումով համաձայն եմ, որտև անընդհատ ասում են՝ դե պրծի, գնանք, ու լրիվ հարամ անում, չեն թողնում մարդ նորմալ, հանգիստ իրա ուզածը գտնի ։ Դա իսկապես տառապանք ա երկու կողմերի համար էլ։ Բայց, օրինակ, ախպերս էլ քո ասած տղաների պես ա ։ Ամեն դեպքում տղամարդիկ մեծ մասամբ շատ ավելի արագ են ընտրում ու առնում, քան կանայք։



Ան, ես որ ասում էի` տառապանք է, նկատի ունեի տղամարդուն ուղեկցելը, երբ վերջինս ուզում է մի բան գնել:  :Ճ 

Ես լվացքի փոշի ընտրելիս ավելի երկար եմ մտածում, քան շոր առնելիս   :LOL:

----------

Մուշու (12.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա բայց ինձ շատ ավելի հեշտ ա տղամարդկանց հետ շոփինգի գնալ, քան ասենք մամայիս: Որտև ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ ու կոնկրետ ա. նկարագրում ես՝ ինչ ես ուզում, գնում եք էդ ուզածը փնտրելու: Ինչքան կոնկրետ նկարագրությունը, էնքան հեշտ գտնելը, էնքան քիչ կողքից ներվայնացող տղամարդ  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, ես որ ասում էի` տառապանք է, նկատի ունեի տղամարդուն ուղեկցելը, երբ վերջինս ուզում է մի բան գնել:  :Ճ


Գիտեմ, Լիլ, ուղղակի ես էլ նկարագրում էի, թե ի՛նձ համար որն ա տառապանք  :Jpit: ։ Բայց խոստովանի, որ ինձ ուղեկցելն էլ էր նենց ոչինչ տառապանք  :Jpit: ։




> Ես լվացքի փոշի ընտրելիս ավելի երկար եմ մտածում, քան շոր առնելիս


Քանի որ շորերդ տենց շըփ–թըփ ես առնում, լվացքի փոշուն երևի հատուկ ուշադրություն ես դարձնում, որ շորերդ դիմանան, չէ՞  :LOL: ։

----------

Cassiopeia (12.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա բայց ինձ շատ ավելի հեշտ ա տղամարդկանց հետ շոփինգի գնալ, քան ասենք մամայիս: Որտև ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ ու կոնկրետ ա. նկարագրում ես՝ ինչ ես ուզում, գնում եք էդ ուզածը փնտրելու: Ինչքան կոնկրետ նկարագրությունը, էնքան հեշտ գտնելը, էնքան քիչ կողքից ներվայնացող տղամարդ


Չէ, ո՞նց ա ամեն ինչ պարզ ու կոնկրետ։ Բոլորովին  :LOL: ։ Ինձ համար շոփինգը շատ դեպքերում «Ի՞նչ է ուզում կինը» հարցի վառ դրսևորում ա լինում  :LOL: . ես շատ դեպքերում չեմ իմանում կոնկրետ, թե ինչ եմ ուզում, պիտի տեսնեմ, զգամ՝ իմ ուզածն ա, թե չէ։ Ու դա հիմնականում ժամեր ա տևում։ Իսկ տղամարդն առավել ևս չի կարող իմանալ՝ իմ ուզածը որն ա, նենց որ ինքը խելոք նստում ա մոտակայքում մի տեղ ու խորանում հեռատեսորեն հետը բերած հետաքրքիր գրքի մեջ։ Իսկ եթե պատահաբար գիրքը մոռացած ա լինում, շոփինգն անխուսափելիորեն վերածվում ա երկկողմանի տառապանքի։ Իսկ մաման ինչ–որ չափով նույնիսկ օգնում ա, դե, մինչև հոգնելը  :Jpit: , որից հետո սկսում ա չտարբերվել հետս եկած տղամարդուց  :Jpit: ։

----------

GriFFin (13.12.2016), Smokie (24.12.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

> Այ, էդ հարցում էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ։ Երևի ուղղակի դու ես բացառություն։ Կանայք հիմնականում իրոք շատ երկար են փնտրում իրենց ուզածը, ես էլ էդ առումով միջին վիճակագրական կին եմ, ցավոք (երևի կհիշես, թե մի անգամ Նոր տարվա նախօրեին ոնց էի մինուս 15 աստիճանի տակ քեզ դաժանորեն հետս քարշ տալիս խանութներով ), իսկ տառապանքի առումով համաձայն եմ, որտև անընդհատ ասում են՝ դե պրծի, գնանք, ու լրիվ հարամ անում, չեն թողնում մարդ նորմալ, հանգիստ իրա ուզածը գտնի ։ Դա իսկապես տառապանք ա երկու կողմերի համար էլ։ Բայց, օրինակ, ախպերս էլ քո ասած տղաների պես ա ։ Ամեն դեպքում տղամարդիկ մեծ մասամբ շատ ավելի արագ են ընտրում ու առնում, քան կանայք։


Էդ նրանից ա որ կանանց ցանցանաթաղանթը ավելի շատ գույներ ա ընկալում, ընտրությունը մեծանում ա  :Smile:  իսկ եթե լուրջ շատերն են երկար բարակ ընտրություն կատարում, նենց չի որ դա կանանց մենաշնորհն ա։ Ես օրինակ զահլա չունեմ, նախօրոք գիտեմ ինչ ա պետք, որտեղից կարամ դա գնեմ, մտնում վերցնում դուրս եմ գալիս։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Գիտեմ, Լիլ, ուղղակի ես էլ նկարագրում էի, թե ի՛նձ համար որն ա տառապանք ։ Բայց խոստովանի, որ ինձ ուղեկցելն էլ էր նենց ոչինչ տառապանք ։
> 
> 
> Քանի որ շորերդ տենց շըփ–թըփ ես առնում, լվացքի փոշուն երևի հատուկ ուշադրություն ես դարձնում, որ շորերդ դիմանան, չէ՞ ։


Ես աղջիկների որոնումներց չեմ ներվայնանում, թեև մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, որ իրենց տեղն արդեն երեք անգամ առած կլինեի: Քո դեպքում մտածել եմ:  :Wink: 

Իսկ լվացքի փոշուն ամուսնյակս է կարևորություն տալիս  :ճ ես ինձ համար կարևոր բաներից մենակ միրգ  առնելուց եմ երկար ընտրում:

----------

Ուլուանա (12.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, ո՞նց ա ամեն ինչ պարզ ու կոնկրետ։ Բոլորովին ։ Ինձ համար շոփինգը շատ դեպքերում «Ի՞նչ է ուզում կինը» հարցի վառ դրսևորում ա լինում . ես շատ դեպքերում չեմ իմանում կոնկրետ, թե ինչ եմ ուզում, պիտի տեսնեմ, զգամ՝ իմ ուզածն ա, թե չէ։ Ու դա հիմնականում ժամեր ա տևում։ Իսկ տղամարդն առավել ևս չի կարող իմանալ՝ իմ ուզածը որն ա, նենց որ ինքը խելոք նստում ա մոտակայքում մի տեղ ու խորանում հեռատեսորեն հետը բերած հետաքրքիր գրքի մեջ։ Իսկ եթե պատահաբար գիրքը մոռացած ա լինում, շոփինգն անխուսափելիորեն վերածվում ա երկկողմանի տառապանքի։ Իսկ մաման ինչ–որ չափով նույնիսկ օգնում ա, դե, մինչև հոգնելը , որից հետո սկսում ա չտարբերվել հետս եկած տղամարդուց ։


Աաաա՜, ես մինչև չիմանամ՝ հաստատ ինչ եմ ուզում, չեմ գնա շոփինգի: Իսկ էս վերջերս նույնիսկ ավելի եմ լկստվել. օնլայն եմ պատվիրում ամեն ինչ: Իհարկե չի նշանակում, որ հաստատ ուզածս հեշտ ա գտնելը, որտև դրա փնտրտուքը կարա ժամեր տևի, բայց գոնե հետիս տղամարդն իմանում ա՝ ինչ եմ ուզում, ինքը համաձայն ա լինում, որ ուզածս չի ճարվում  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Աաաա՜, ես մինչև չիմանամ՝ հաստատ ինչ եմ ուզում, չեմ գնա շոփինգի: Իսկ էս վերջերս նույնիսկ ավելի եմ լկստվել. օնլայն եմ պատվիրում ամեն ինչ: Իհարկե չի նշանակում, որ հաստատ ուզածս հեշտ ա գտնելը, որտև դրա փնտրտուքը կարա ժամեր տևի, բայց գոնե հետիս տղամարդն իմանում ա՝ ինչ եմ ուզում, ինքը համաձայն ա լինում, որ ուզածս չի ճարվում


Որ ասում եմ՝ չեմ իմանում՝ ինչ եմ ուզում, նկատի չունեմ, թե ընդհանրապես պատկերացում չունեմ, մտածում եմ՝ գնամ խանութ, տեսնեմ՝ ինչ դուրս կգա, առնեմ  :LOL: ։ Չէ, ասենք, գիտեմ, որ ինձ բաճկոն ա պետք ու գիտեմ՝ ինչ ոճի, նաև որ գույներն են նախընտրելի, բայց էդ գույների ու էդ ոճի լիքը բաճկոններ կարող են լինել, չէ՞, ու ես պիտի բոլորը նայեմ, որ նոր որոշեմ, ընդ որում՝ շատերը մի քանի անգամ  :LOL: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որ ասում եմ՝ չեմ իմանում՝ ինչ եմ ուզում, նկատի չունեմ, թե ընդհանրապես պատկերացում չունեմ, մտածում եմ՝ գնամ խանութ, տեսնեմ՝ ինչ դուրս կգա, առնեմ ։ Չէ, ասենք, գիտեմ, որ ինձ բաճկոն ա պետք ու գիտեմ՝ ինչ ոճի, նաև որ գույներն են նախընտրելի, բայց էդ գույների ու էդ ոճի լիքը բաճկոններ կարող են լինել, չէ՞, ու ես պիտի բոլորը նայեմ, որ նոր որոշեմ, ընդ որում՝ շատերը մի քանի անգամ ։


Աաաա, էդ բոլորը նայելու սովորություն մամաս էլ ունի: Ես հենց իմ ուզածը գտնում եմ, առնում եմ: Թե չէ էլ ի՞նչ հետ գնալ, ո՞վ էդքան զահլա ունի: :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Աաաա, էդ բոլորը նայելու սովորություն մամաս էլ ունի: Ես հենց իմ ուզածը գտնում եմ, առնում եմ: Թե չէ էլ ի՞նչ հետ գնալ, ո՞վ էդքան զահլա ունի:


Դե, էդ «ուզածը» նման ա էն երազանքի տղամարդուն կամ կնոջը հանդիպելուն. հա, եթե տեսնում ես, ու միանգամից զգում ես, որ ԻՆՔՆ ա, կասկած չկա, էլ մտքովդ էլ չի անցնի մյուսները նայել, միանգամից առնում ես ու գնում, բայց ինչպես երազանքի տղամարդու ու կնոջ դեպքում, հագուստի դեպքում էլ տենց քիչ ա պատահում, ցավոք  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իսկ տղամարդիկ էս թեմայում հեչ ասելու բան չունե՞ն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես դուրըս եկած գրառումները հավանելով գալիս եմ։
Սերխիոյի մոտից գնացել էի ջինսից շալվար առնելու, որ պահանջներս ներկայացրի, ասում ա դու էն վատ հաճախորդներից ես, որ կոնկրետ բան ա ուզում։
Այսինքն կետ առ կետ ներկայացնում եմ պահաջներս։
Առօրյա գնումների համար էլ խանութ գնալուց ցուցակ եմ գրել տալիս, եթե վերջին պահին բանավոր մի բան էլ ավելացնի, 90%-ով դա չեմ բերի, կմոռանամ։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ տղամարդիկ էս թեմայում հեչ ասելու բան չունե՞ն։


Նայած կին, նայած տղամարդ, նայած տրամադրություն…

----------


## boooooooom

Ես տանել չեմ կարողանում էդ շոփինգ կոչվածը. Էն որ 20-25 խանութ նայելուց հետո, կինս հանգիստ կարա առանց գնում դուրս գա: Ես եթե դուրս եմ եկել կոշիկ գնելու, արդեն գիտեմ թե ինչ պիտի գնեմ, ու եթռ մի քիչ էլ իմ ուզածը չի, հոգ չէ: Բայց ինքը, հերիք չի չի կարողանում ընտրի, անընդհատ իմ կարծիքն ա հարցնում: Ես էլ ինչ հարցնում ա ասում եմ լավն ա, մենակ թե շուտ պրծնի էդ անվերջ փնտրտուքը...Չէ ես շոփինգը չեմ սիրում :

----------

Smokie (24.12.2016), Աթեիստ (13.12.2016), Տրիբուն (13.12.2016)

----------


## Արէա

Ես շատ դժվարությամբ եմ հագուստ ընտրում, դրա համար սիրում եմ մենակ գնալ գնումների։
Կինս ավելի մեծ դժվարությամբ ա հագուստ ընտրում, դրա համար չի սիրում մենակ գնալ գնումների։
Ստացվում ա ես մի անգամ միայնակ տառապում եմ իմ համար, մի անգամ կիսում եմ կնոջս տառապանքները։

----------

Smokie (24.12.2016), Գաղթական (13.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ես շատ դժվարությամբ եմ հագուստ ընտրում, դրա համար սիրում եմ մենակ գնալ գնումների։
> Կինս ավելի մեծ դժվարությամբ ա հագուստ ընտրում, դրա համար չի սիրում մենակ գնալ գնումների։
> Ստացվում ա ես մի անգամ միայնակ տառապում եմ իմ համար, մի անգամ կիսում եմ կնոջս տառապանքները։


Ու ես էսքան ժամանակ իմացել եմ,որ դու աղջիկ ես  :Shok: 
Ու թեմայի մեջ մի երկու բսն սսեմ։Կանանց հետ շոփինգի գնալը ինքնախարազնում է,էն որ շոփինգի վերջում դառնում ես քամած լիմոմ։Մենակ գնալուց ճիշտը չկա։

----------


## CactuSoul

Չեմ սիրում շոփինգ: Ժամերով պտտվում ես, չուլ դառնում, ու ամեն տեղ նույնն ա ու ոչինչ քոնը չի: Հատկապես երբ գիտես՝ ինչ ես ուզում:
Վերջին տարիներին իմ ու Katka-ի համատեղ «շոփինգները» գրեթե միշտ վերածվել են մոլ գնալ, հաց ուտել, հետ դառնալուն (չլվելն ու դեպրեսվելը չհաշված):

----------

boooooooom (13.12.2016), Մուշու (14.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016)

----------


## John

Ինձ ամենադուր եկած շոփինգը Թբիլիսիում էր․ ոչ գներից էի բան ջոգում (ավելի ճիշտ՝ ուշադրություն չէի դարձնում․ ինչ հավանում էի՝ անկախ գնից առնում էի (տուրիստի հոգեբանություն)), ոչ վաճառողներն էին չամռվում (քանզի ոչ մի լեզու չկար, որ համ ես տիրապետեի, համ էլ իրանք), տենց, ահագին պրոդուկտիվ անցավ։ Թե չէ որ մի բան ուզում ես նայել, գալիս, չամռվում են, խորհուրդներ տալիս՝ ներվայնանում եմ։ Էս 5 ամիս ա շալվար ա պետք՝ որ պատկերացնում եմ շոփինգի ընթացքը՝ տենց էլ չեմ տրամադրվում գնամ շոփինգի։

Մի անգամ էլ հարցազրույցի պետք ա գնայի աշխատանքի համար՝ ասեցին, որ կլասսիկ հագնված է պետք գնալ՝ դե ես էլ սաղ գիտակից կյանքս ազատ-սպորտային հագնված տղա՝ տենց էլ չգնացի ոչ շոփինգի, որ համապատասխան հագուստ գնեմ, ոչ էլ հարցազրույցի։ Չնայած չգնալու այլ, ավելի լուրջ պատճառներ էլ կային, բայց էդ էլ դեր խաղաց։

----------

boooooooom (13.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (13.12.2016)

----------


## Արէա

> Ու ես էսքան ժամանակ իմացել եմ,որ դու աղջիկ ես


Մի ժամանակ ուզում էինք պարզել, էն էլ չստացվեց։

----------

Հայկօ (14.12.2016)

----------

